# Everyone Can Be a Bodybuilder



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2015)

by Anders JP Eskilsson During this time and era the word “bodybuilder” has started to signify something of a highly advanced complex. I believe this is a problem to some extent especially if you measure the results people receive from base exercises and basic foods. We have moved far away from the core of bodybuilding

*Read More...*


----------

